# Komme nicht ins BIOS Brauche HILFE



## HardstyleGod (6. Mai 2005)

Hey Leute,

habe den ALDI PC vom Jahr 2004 (Titanium MD 8080) und wollte jetzt mein Betriebssystem ziemlich lange braucht um hochzufahren. Am Anfang lädt sich ein ein Bild mit dem Symbol von P4 und danach startet er sofort den XP Ladebildschirm. Kann also nicht sehen welche Laufwerke installiert sind und welche Grafikkarte installiert ist. Das Hauptproblem aber ist das ich nicht mehr ins BIOS Komme. Habe den rechner schon mal neu gemacht, kahme da auch ins BIOS, doch ich habe es da versäumt den First Boot Device wieder zurück auf CD Rom zustellen, und deswegen kann ich jetzt nicht mehr von CD Booten. Habe es auch schon mit einer anderen Tastatur versucht klappt auch nicht.... Außerdem hat dieses Medio Board auvh keine PS2 steckplätze und so kann ich nur USB Tastaturen benutzen..... 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen wieder ins BIOS zu kommen? Wäre echt mega koreckt......

THX im Vorraus


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Bei den meisten Boards kommt man über "Entf" ins Bios.
Dein Board ist ein MSI MS-7012, hierzu finde ich aber kein Handbuch.
Allerdings habe ich in einem Handbuch für ein anderes MSI-Board gelesen, dass man mit "F11" ein Menü zur auswahl des Bootdevice aufrufen kann.
Evtl. trifft dass für dein Board ja auch zu.
Wenn dass alles nicht hilft, solltest Du mal die Tasten "F2" bis "F12" durchprobieren.
Eine von denen könnt auch u.U. zum ausblenden des Bootscreens sein.
Auf dem Bootscreen steht kein Hinweis? Oder kannst Du es nur nicht so schnell lesen?
Bei letzterem kannst Du den Bootvorgang mit der Taste "Pause" anhalten.
Zum vortfahren drückst Du "any key".
Wenn da nicht die ständig leidige Frage währe, wo denn überhaupt diese sch*** "any key" Taste ist.  
Ich nehme gewohnheitsmässig "Enter", vom Prinzip geht aber auch jede andere Taste.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit] Ach ja, und was deine installierte Hardware angeht, evtl. hilft dir ja diese Seite weiter. [/edit]


----------

